# I Drove a Couple Cars. They Drove. Like Cars.



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I won't bore you with too many details as my thoughts roughly mirror those of Benjamin Hunting (http://www.guideautoweb.com/en/articles/24403/2015_audi_a3_this_is_how_you_build_a_small_luxury_car/), of Steve Siler (http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/2015-audi-a3-sedan-first-drive-18t-20t-review), and of caliatenza (http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?6935470-Just-Got-Back-From-A-Test-Drive-My-Thoughts-)).

The 1.8T was adequate. It's not a MkIV 2.0L Jetta, but it's not much north of that, IMO, in enthusiast street cred. It's got about the same _sorrostitute_ factor as a MkIV 2.0L Jetta, really. You can lipstick it up with Prestige bits and push it close to $40,000, but it's still an adequately powered FWD Audi. They'll move a good number of them, but it won't be to you or I.

The 2.0TQ was impressive in its own right, I suppose, but nothing to write home about as I got back into my APR-flashed GLI. I'm not for a second trying to blow smoke up your ass and tell you my GLI is a better car; it's not, even if for the age difference and the advances with the 2.0T motor over nearly ten years. There are parts I like better about my GLI, and one of them may surprise you. Anyway, I've never thought nearly 300ftlb of torque and 240hp was appropriate in a front-drive car. I've made it work well with the addition of something as simple as a urethane torque arm insert, but I have no doubt that the A3 2.0TQ is a better car for my style of hoonery. I take 25mph cloverleafs at 50+mph rather comfortably, but I want more. Much more. 

Anyway, for most buyers, the 2.0TQ A3 is going to be borderline excessive, I imagine- both in price, and in output. Please remember that we are not "most buyers." Based on the configurations my salesman says he plans on seeing, the 2.0TQ A3 will be fairly uncommon, and Prestige anything will be unobtanium sans sold order. 

I didn't get to test either car at anything close to its limit. There were too many slowpokes on the road both days. I didn't really get to wind out the 2.0T to take advantage of the additional traction; oh well.

I'm really posting this to offer some random bullet points that struck me while I was driving the cars. In no particular order, here goes...



We already know we aren't getting amber turn signals in the rear, but I also realized that our turn signals are programmed to work differently than what we've seen in other cars in videos. Not only does the thin row of LEDs along the top of the tail lamp blink, but the entire brake lamp also blinks. That will be the second thing I code out with VCDS. It's just sort of tacky, IMO.
The base front bumper isn't nearly as offensive in person.
We do *not* get the same air vents as the ROW cars. They look the same, but they don't work the same. The ROW cars have vents that you can push in or pull out to "fan" the airflow. Our cars lose that functionality, allegedly because of concerns that dumb Americans would flunk Audi on JD Power due to complexity. It sounds outlandish, but they did just that with the separate cruise control stalk on the MkV Jetta.
The base seats are borderline adequate. They wouldn't cut it for me. They felt okay, but as soon as I got back into either of my cars (the Rabbit after driving the 1.8T, the GLI after driving the 2.0T) I realized just how basic they were. Flat as a board, and more "on" than "in" if we're talking about how they sit.
The interior does absolutely have some cheap-looking areas. I've previously referenced the cupholder area, though it's not as bad as I remembered. The other one- the roof console- is remedied in higher-trim cars. Not only does base spec not have map lights, but the single light it does have looks exceedingly low-rent. My wife actually called that out.
The "aluminum style" package adds more than we probably realized- knurled metallic rings around the air vents, the upgraded belt line trim on the dash and doors, aluminum "fingernails" on the window switches, parking brake, etc. It's not excessive, and it's definitely a better look.
The base audio equipment is something between "sufficient" and "decent." I'm no audiophile, but it isn't something I'd immediately look to replace. Doesn't matter, though, 'cause it's B&O for me.
Windows with keyfob remote are a MMI setting, but "close" is conspicuously absent thanks to our love of litigation in the US. The remote open also tilts the sunroof but will not open it.
Ah, the sunroof. Panorama my candy white ass. I forgot to bring my scribbles with me today, but I think I remember the figures. My GLI's roof is 27" x 14.5" when fully open. For those with older VW standard roofs, that's "turn and hold until you cannot see any of the glass or shade sticking out of the headliner" open. The A3's roof is 28" x 16.5" of actual glass opening, but due to the design limitations, the actual roof opening is only 28" x 12.5". That's right- when slid open, you have 4" of roof opening at the back that isn't actually clear of roof glass due to the slide limit.
There's a cool if not almost entirely gimmicky "consumption display" for the AC in the MFI display. Meh.
Numbers say my current car is 3.6" longer than the A3, but I don't quite see it with my very unscientific testing.
The lost trunk space in the 2.0T car is actually quite noticeable.
The MMI thinks my slightly southern, 100% white boy accent is asking for German food when I say "I need money" to prompt a search for the nearest ATM. My mutt ancestry contains at least some German, but I can't pretend to know whether German cuisine is tied to (immediate) financial gain.
The A3 _looks_ too tall with the standard suspension. I'm not a "stancebro," as it were, but I think the A3's proportions are not helped by it's height on standard suspension.
I generally feel like I don't use or need paddle shifters, but I noticed their absence multiple times on my short drives. I guess I use them more than I realize.
... I reserve the right to add other near-useless points as I remember them.

The part I like better about my GLI? The rear appearance. No contest. Much, much more character. The head-on rear of the A3 has always been the weakest part for me, though. I'll warm up to it over time, but for now, meh. I do like the side profile of the A3 rear a bit more than my car. The A3, overall, still has more masculine lines, IMO. 

My wife's only other comment (besides notice of the roof console) was that the car felt claustrophobic. And this was with a grey interior and headliner. Understandably, the eTron has been crossed from the list for her next car.

Photos...

Noses of both cars in line:










Length difference:










GLI - 1, A3 - 0 (also: Monsoon "Blah"):










Cool?:










What we need:










... for what we got, imagine the entire damn assembly flashing red at the same time. :banghead:

The vents we didn't get (note where I push the center with my thumb and then pull it back out:


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

Hmm, seems like a mixed review. So basically if you want a nice A3 go with the Prestige to eliminate some of the cheap materials? The trunk space is kind of disappointing to me on the 2.0. I agree with you on the front end, a bit boring, but that rear end! I really don't know if this car is too small for me. I'll have to spend some time with one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

led tails as shown above will come standard with the s3 though with optional full led headlights yea?

just a pain the a3 will have to look to aftermarket for the tails


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Drof said:


> led tails as shown above will come standard with the s3 though with optional full led headlights yea?
> 
> just a pain the a3 will have to look to aftermarket for the tails


No. Other than maybe some darkening of the lenses on the S3 (my guess; no allusion to such that I've seen anywhere thus far), they're the same across the board. We get full LED tails as standard, even without the LED headlamp upgrade.

The short animation of the red S3 at the LA Auto Show is what the rest of the world gets. We get red in place of amber, and the turn signal is the entire lamp, not just the top strip. I expect that we can code out that epileptic light show with VCDS.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

Dan Halen said:


> The 2.0TQ was impressive in its own right, I suppose, but nothing to write home about as I got back into my APR-flashed GLI
> ...
> Anyway, for most buyers, the 2.0TQ A3 is going to be borderline excessive, I imagine- both in price, and in output.


I found the 2.0TQ to be completely unremarkable. Its not close to excessive nor is it underpowered. I really feel the A3 is designed to be a entry level Audi for the masses and something that a enthusiast should skip in favor of the S3.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Canthoney said:


> Hmm, seems like a mixed review. So basically if you want a nice A3 go with the Prestige to eliminate some of the cheap materials? The trunk space is kind of disappointing to me on the 2.0. I agree with you on the front end, a bit boring, but that rear end! I really don't know if this car is too small for me. I'll have to spend some time with one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not so much the materials as it is the level of equipment. But yes, I think it's going to take two key options to get it where it needs to be- sport package, for the seats, paddles, and ADS; convenience package for power folding mirrors, auto-dim mirror, and upgraded interior lighting. This is $1,300 in options, though you must first spec P+ to see these as available options.

Frankly, the Premium cars do nothing for me and cannot be made to do anything for me given the limited boxes available to tick.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

GTI2Slow said:


> I found the 2.0TQ to be completely unremarkable. Its not close to excessive nor is it underpowered. I really feel the A3 is designed to be a entry level Audi for the masses and something that a enthusiast should skip in favor of the S3.


I separated myself from the enthusiast mentality and looked at my drive time, as well as I could, as a casual buyer. For the casual buyer, I suspect the 2.0TQ is going to be excessive when they see that they can save $3,000 and, feature for feature, buy the same car with a smaller motor and less driveline complexity. My salesman echoed that sentiment. It's nowhere close to excessive for us, but as I've said in many other posts- and you've just reiterated here- the A3 isn't for us. The S3 is for us.

I don't find the 2.0T A3 to be the least bit unremarkable as I view the car as an average buyer. In Premium trim, yes- it has issues. As a total package, it's a fantastic car for its intended market.


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

Dan Halen said:


> No. Other than maybe some darkening of the lenses on the S3 (my guess; no allusion to such that I've seen anywhere thus far), they're the same across the board. We get full LED tails as standard, even without the LED headlamp upgrade.
> 
> The short animation of the red S3 at the LA Auto Show is what the rest of the world gets. We get red in place of amber, and the turn signal is the entire lamp, not just the top strip. I expect that we can code out that epileptic light show with VCDS.


just yet another euro piece i'll have to buy much like my mk6 golf r


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Drof said:


> just yet another euro piece i'll have to buy much like my mk6 golf r


I've swapped tail lamps on all three of my VWs and seats on both which I've called my own daily drivers. Fortunately, it seems Audi will get the seats right on our S3, albeit as a for-charge upgrade.


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> It's not so much the materials as it is the level of equipment. But yes, I think it's going to take two key options to get it where it needs to be- sport package, for the seats, paddles, and ADS; convenience package for *power folding mirrors*, auto-dim mirror, and upgraded interior lighting. This is $1,300 in options, though you must first spec P+ to see these as available options.
> 
> Frankly, the Premium cars do nothing for me and cannot be made to do anything for me given the limited boxes available to tick.


Thanks Dan! another sound review...reason i'm quoting this is because of the power folding mirrors. Are these the mirrors that fold-in when you turn off the car and fold out when you turn them on?

I didn't see this option in the CA site...is this standard on the US S3?


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

Dan Halen said:


> I've swapped tail lamps on all three of my VWs and seats on both which I've called my own daily drivers. Fortunately, it seems Audi will get the seats right on our S3, albeit as a for-charge upgrade.


those sport seats are most amazing looking from what I have seen! Lets hope they feel as good as they look!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Zorro83 said:


> Thanks Dan! another sound review...reason i'm quoting this is because of the power folding mirrors. Are these the mirrors that fold-in when you turn off the car and fold out when you turn them on?
> 
> I didn't see this option in the CA site...is this standard on the US S3?


Yes, that's them.

They're standard with the Convenience package on any A3, based on the US configurator. That makes them unavailable on Premium, optional on P+, and standard on Prestige, I believe. While not verified, I would assume the P+ S3 will only have them if the Convenience package is specified.

Honestly, I really only want them so that I can set them to fold when the car is locked, thereby serving as a visual indicator that the car is locked. I currently have a habit of pulling the door handle before walking away from the car to ensure that I have locked it, and I suspect that's not good behavior with Advanced Key... so the mirrors will be used as my replacement check. 



Drof said:


> those sport seats are most amazing looking from what I have seen! Lets hope they feel as good as they look!


They're not nearly as tightly-hugging as they look in photos, but they're most assuredly an upgrade from base.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

Dan Halen said:


> Cool?:


As always, nice post. Thanks for the insight. 

FWIW, the "consumption" display via the MFA is on our 2011 A4. It's just kind of like.. oh hey, btw, your use of A/C will drop your MPG. lol.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Dan Halen said:


> No. Other than maybe some darkening of the lenses on the S3 (my guess; no allusion to such that I've seen anywhere thus far), they're the same across the board. We get full LED tails as standard, even without the LED headlamp upgrade.
> 
> The short animation of the red S3 at the LA Auto Show is what the rest of the world gets. We get red in place of amber, and the turn signal is the entire lamp, not just the top strip. I expect that we can code out that epileptic light show with VCDS.


At least on the B8 A4s it was not just a simple recode to EU/ROW for the tail lights.

DavidB8 is the man with that info...
http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/audi-s4-a4-a4-cab-b8-chassis/116347-recoding-rear-taillights.html#post1212394

And his website: http://www.audienthusiasts.com/index.html


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> I separated myself from the enthusiast mentality and looked at my drive time, as well as I could, as a casual buyer. For the casual buyer, I suspect the 2.0TQ is going to be excessive when they see that they can save $3,000 and, feature for feature, buy the same car with a smaller motor and less driveline complexity. My salesman echoed that sentiment. It's nowhere close to excessive for us, but as I've said in many other posts- and you've just reiterated here- the A3 isn't for us. The S3 is for us.
> 
> I don't find the 2.0T A3 to be the least bit unremarkable as I view the car as an average buyer. In Premium trim, yes- it has issues. As a total package, it's a fantastic car for its intended market.


Dan, first off, thanks for including a link to my review, that was very sweet of you :thumbup:. Secondly, i'm also an enthusiast, just like you and the others one here , but i haven't had the opportunity to have a chipped car like you guys or even have a somewhat sporty small car like the GLI. My old car was a 2003 Mazda6s and it was really fun, for what it was...a sporty midsize, well at the small end of midsize, sedan. I haven't really had exposure to more powerful cars like some of the forum members on here . My father's C250 has been the real first taste for me of a smaller more focused car (RWD, sportier suspension than a luxury Benz, etc), even though it only has a 1.8T engine and classified as a "Luxury Car". It's given me a peek into the window of what performance can be. 

The 2.0T for me, represents a real step up for me. I view it as the full entry for me into the performance/enthusiast world. Coupled with the S-tronic, its a great stepping stone for me . I want a proper introduction to this world, something you guys have already had . I love the S3, i really do, but its probably too much of a big jump for me right now and i probably wouldnt have time to utilize it fully. I thought i'd start with the next best thing and work my way up. Equally at the same time, i'm a tech geek, so as much value as i put on performance and driving, i put it on cabin tech and how much i'll be using it. The A3 to me, represents the best car in the segment as far as both go, i think :thumbup:


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

Caliatenza, I think you will be satisfied with the A3, and if you end up tuning it then you can have a car very similar to the S3. Also, I think 220 HP is sufficient for a car this size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Canthoney said:


> Caliatenza, I think you will be satisfied with the A3, and if you end up tuning it then you can have a car very similar to the S3. Also, I think 220 HP is sufficient for a car this size.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh 220 hp is plenty sufficient; but its that 258 torque that you can really feel on the street! The curve is really sweet cause it seems most of the torque is available down low. I didn't get to wind it out but i'm sure it won't run out of breath. My test drive was about 15 minutes total maybe, and i was plenty satisfied already . I'd throw on the STASIS tune and some suspension and call it a day .


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

qtroCUB said:


> At least on the B8 A4s it was not just a simple recode to EU/ROW for the tail lights.
> 
> DavidB8 is the man with that info...
> http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/audi-s...347-recoding-rear-taillights.html#post1212394
> ...


I get the idea that this is a topic about changing from incandescent tail lamps to LED tail lamps. Folks have had similar issues with the late MkV cars that have, essentially, MkVI electronics controllers.

What I'm looking to do is simply uncheck the bit that services "brake lamps as turn signals." Similar bits are available in my antique GLI with retrofit LED tails. I realize that getting amber turn signals will require replacement of the lamp units. As a temporary fix, I'm just going to look to VCDS to help me disable the additional turn signals. If Audi were that worried about the visibility of the turn signals, they should've just given us amber signals.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

caliatenza said:


> *oh 220 hp is plenty sufficient; but its that 258 torque that you can really feel on the street!* The curve is really sweet cause it seems most of the torque is available down low. I didn't get to wind it out but i'm sure it won't run out of breath. My test drive was about 15 minutes total maybe, and i was plenty satisfied already . I'd throw on the STASIS tune and some suspension and call it a day .


Absolutely. And I want to be clear; I fully believe that the S3 will be excessive. I don't _need_ the increase in output over the A3, and I'd say anyone who claims they *do* need it should recalibrate their understanding of _need_. If I'm being honest, I'm not sure where I go from the S3. Substantially bigger power begets a substantially bigger- and more expensive- car. I don't see going that route. And with Porsche getting ever more proud of the Cayman, I'm not sure that's where I'll actually go next, either. With what I have now, I suspect I'd tire of the A3 2.0T within a few years, so I figure my best course is to get the S3 and have much more faith in my ability to be happy with it for ten years.

A ten year buyer isn't what Audi hopes to rope in, so... sorry guys!:sly:


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Dan Halen said:


> I get the idea that this is a topic about changing from incandescent tail lamps to LED tail lamps. Folks have had similar issues with the late MkV cars that have, essentially, MkVI electronics controllers.
> 
> What I'm looking to do is simply uncheck the bit that services "brake lamps as turn signals." Similar bits are available in my antique GLI with retrofit LED tails. I realize that getting amber turn signals will require replacement of the lamp units. As a temporary fix, I'm just going to look to VCDS to help me disable the additional turn signals. If Audi were that worried about the visibility of the turn signals, they should've just given us amber signals.


Time for another test drive... with a VCDS


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> Absolutely. And I want to be clear; I fully believe that the S3 will be excessive. I don't _need_ the increase in output over the A3, and I'd say anyone who claims they *do* need it should recalibrate their understanding of _need_. If I'm being honest, I'm not sure where I go from the S3. Substantially bigger power begets a substantially bigger- and more expensive- car. I don't see going that route. And with Porsche getting ever more proud of the Cayman, I'm not sure that's where I'll actually go next, either. With what I have now, I suspect I'd tire of the A3 2.0T within a few years, so I figure my best course is to get the S3 and have much more faith in my ability to be happy with it for ten years.
> 
> A ten year buyer isn't what Audi hopes to rope in, so... sorry guys!:sly:


yeah i'd probably keep the A3 for a few years and then move on to something else...or keep it as a winter/cold weather car and have a fun car for the rest of the year . I could see myself having a glorious relationship with this car :heart:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

qtroCUB said:


> Time for another test drive... with a VCDS


Haha. Yeah, I wish!


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

i just got back from checking two different things out. the first thing was the 2.0 A3.

not gonna say much but here are my quick opinions after a short drive. as others have said the 2.0 is definitely more than enough for me. car felt fairly quick so i was impressed in that regard, but i'll still go S3 if i decide to purchase.

exterior of the car... meh. it was a premium plus in a bland color, couldn't even tell you what it was; a grey or dark blue... completely forgettable. like most audis, the front fascia was nice and matched the rest of the audi lineup, but the side profile was disappointing, but i guess thats what you get in a small car.

interior of the car... wow. nicer than most mid level BMWs and most other brands. i was slightly disappointed with the mmi, but the controls were good and the screen VERY sharp, so those were pluses. love the whole dash layout.
at 6' the interior wasn't cramped for me, but the view of the rear was definitely poor so thats disappointing. i didn't spend enough time driving to feel the view through the B and C pillars, but it is what it is for a small sedan.
the trunk was obviously very small but i don't care one bit as i rarely use a trunk.

other small things i noticed or didn't notice... the steering wheel wasn't too great, but it wasn't bad either. hopefully the S3 wheel feels different. the seats weren't memorable either as i there was no noticeable difference when sitting down for the first time.

so yeh, thats all i got. it was a short 10 or 15 minute drive followed by 5 minutes of playing with the dash, but i definitely recommend the 2.0 for anyone going for the A3. fun little car for sure.

this was a VW, Audi, Porsche dealer and i got my first glimpse of the new 991 Turbo S. ::laugh::laugh::laugh:
thing looks amazing. i hope i can own something of that caliber one day. i'll start toward that goal by not going with a M3 and saving toward something better in the future.

oh, as for the second thing i went to check out. saw my first OLED tv in person. had to visit a best buy magnolia to see one and was very impressed with the PQ. colors, blacks, motion resolution, etc. all noticeably improved over LEDs. as nice as 4K is, and i love my retina MBP, i'd go OLED over 4K at this point. if i could get both in one that'd be even better, but for now the cheapest OLED alone stands at $6k.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Got my email for the local launch event, looking forward to contributing to this convo with my opinions as well. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

jrwamp said:


> Got my email for the local launch event, looking forward to contributing to this convo with my opinions as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice, i haven't got mine yet. The dealer guy said they havent decided when to do it yet...or even where its happening lol.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

caliatenza said:


> nice, i haven't got mine yet. The dealer guy said they havent decided when to do it yet...or even where its happening lol.


Likewise. Audi Memphis is in the process of finishing up their new showroom. If it's not ready in time, it's not likely they'll have one.


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

caliatenza said:


> oh 220 hp is plenty sufficient; but its that 258 torque that you can really feel on the street! The curve is really sweet cause it seems most of the torque is available down low. I didn't get to wind it out but i'm sure it won't run out of breath. My test drive was about 15 minutes total maybe, and i was plenty satisfied already . I'd throw on the STASIS tune and some suspension and call it a day .


Oh yeah, that torque curve is glorious lol. I can't wait till I get to test drive one at my local dealer.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

caliatenza said:


> nice, i haven't got mine yet. The dealer guy said they havent decided when to do it yet...or even where its happening lol.


Damn. I'm in Annapolis. Chantilly is TOO far for a test drive!


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Man, I am still not digging the butt of the A3, I gotta say. I guess if you black out the visible pavement underneath it looks better, maybe it's just a bad angle.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Chimera said:


> Man, I am still not digging the butt of the A3, I gotta say. I guess if you black out the visible pavement underneath it looks better, maybe it's just a bad angle.


Just make sure you always approach the car from the front. Once you're in it how the rear end looks doesn't matter


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

So, Brian, thanks for posting up your thoughts on the A3 along with the pictures,

I'm back to wondering if a Prestige A3 2.0TQ might be enough for me as well. Coming from my current bus, I'd have to think it would be plenty of motor for me. But, like you, I plan to keep the car for a long time and can't help but continue to think that the extra muscle in the S3 will keep me happier far longer. Plus, I'm fully aware the benefit of mag-ride and the additional adjust-ability of the car through ADS.

I really need to get into one of these things and give it a test drive. If, as you and the dealer thinks, that a Prestige level A3 is a sold order only proposition, that has to help a bit on the pricing front as the dealer knows its in/out the door.

Thanks to everyone who has posted their impressions to date; now I need to go back and reread and digest all the comments here. 

I wish my local dealer wasn't so unreasonably far away (i.e. not close enough to dash over for a look at lunch).


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

While I've never driven or ridden in a car with magnetic ride control, I feel like it's an addition that will be critical to complete enjoyment of the S3. My biggest concern isn't the price of entry, but rather the price of maintenance.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> While I've never driven or ridden in a car with magnetic ride control, I feel like it's an addition that will be critical to complete enjoyment of the S3. My biggest concern isn't the price of entry, but rather the price of maintenance.


Totally agree, I keep thinking about long term reliability.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> The vents we didn't get (note where I push the center with my thumb and then pull it back out:


I'm curious how easy the retrofit for these vents would be. As in buying the euro versions and replacing our "you stupid American" versions...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> I'm curious how easy the retrofit for these vents would be. As in buying the euro versions and replacing our "you stupid American" versions...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm considering an import of several sets of EU tail lamps and vents. :laugh:


----------



## bleibh01 (Oct 18, 2009)

*19" Wheelsa*

Anyone privy to any info. Available on when we can order the 19" 5 spoke star anthracite wheels? Im holding back on ordering until they become available. Why does Audi pull this.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> I'm considering an import of several sets of EU tail lamps and vents. :laugh:


Count me in!


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

bleibh01 said:


> Anyone privy to any info. Available on when we can order the 19" 5 spoke star anthracite wheels? Im holding back on ordering until they become available. Why does Audi pull this.


I'm kind of in the same boat. I won't touch the car until the mid-year options are available (mostly the sline suspension because I'll likely not go aftermarket this time around) or greater S3 clarity is available. I'll probably go test drive the 2.0 this weekend to take another look at interior space and confirm this the right car for us.


----------



## vtmsf (Jan 29, 2014)

I was at a test drive launch event last weekend. When I asked "How do I get those wheels?" (the 5 arm wing anthracite) The product manager heard me and commented that they would be available around the S3 availability. Basically, the fall timeframe, from what I heard.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Dan, how is our vent different from the EU ones?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

VWNCC said:


> Hi Dan, how is our vent different from the EU ones?


The EU vent (or at least what was in the EU cars at the LA Auto Show) contains three methods of adjustment- on-off with the outer ring, direction of flow through movement of the vent assembly, and focus of flow through movement of the center portion of the vent. We don't get the third part- the ability to focus the flow through the "push in, pull out" feature in the center of the vent. Probably not a major loss, but the additional adjustment would be nice to have...


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> The EU vent (or at least what was in the EU cars at the LA Auto Show) contains three methods of adjustment- on-off with the outer ring, direction of flow through movement of the vent assembly, and focus of flow through movement of the center portion of the vent. We don't get the third part- the ability to focus the flow through the "push in, pull out" feature in the center of the vent. Probably not a major loss, but the additional adjustment would be nice to have...


I see....thanks for the explanation.


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

bleibh01 said:


> Anyone privy to any info. Available on when we can order the 19" 5 spoke star anthracite wheels? Im holding back on ordering until they become available. Why does Audi pull this.


FWIW, they had the 19" 5 spokes as an option on the A4/S4 in the online builder until this month when they pulled the option off the site. I emailed Audi about it since my A4 lease is coming up in September, and I have those wheels on my current car and would want them again on my next car (if it's an Audi). I was told that they are having supplier issues with the wheels and they've temporarily stopped production on the option. 

I got the same story 3 years ago (almost to the day) as to why the A4 I ordered was taking 6 months to get; they had supplier issues with the wheels.

Have a hard time beliving that the second largest car maker in the known galaxy takes more than 3 years to get their $h!& togetther with a wheel supplier.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey Dan, I'm going to look into importing a British Touring Car body kit too, let me know if you want in. 

http://jalopnik.com/the-audi-s3-is-all-dressed-up-for-british-touring-car-c-1546709623

(I love that they made a race car out of it.)


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

jrwamp said:


> Hey Dan, I'm going to look into importing a British Touring Car body kit too, let me know if you want in.
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/the-audi-s3-is-all-dressed-up-for-british-touring-car-c-1546709623
> 
> (I love that they made a race car out of it.)


goodluck clearing the walmart speedbumps with that badboy


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

What wheel is everyone talking about when they say "5 arm anthracite"?

Do you mean the Audi Titanium Rotor wheels, or something else?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ChrisFu said:


> What wheel is everyone talking about when they say "5 arm anthracite"?
> 
> Do you mean the Audi Titanium Rotor wheels, or something else?


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Hmm well hence my confusion, that doesnt jibe with what Fracture was saying about having them on his B8 already.

I think what you posted are new for the A3/S3, no?


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

FractureCritical said:


> FWIW, they had the 19" 5 spokes as an option on the A4/S4 in the online builder until this month when they pulled the option off the site. I emailed Audi about it since my A4 lease is coming up in September, and I have those wheels on my current car and would want them again on my next car (if it's an Audi). I was told that they are having supplier issues with the wheels and they've temporarily stopped production on the option.
> 
> I got the same story 3 years ago (almost to the day) as to why the A4 I ordered was taking 6 months to get; they had supplier issues with the wheels.
> 
> Have a hard time beliving that the second largest car maker in the known galaxy takes more than 3 years to get their $h!& togetther with a wheel supplier.


They probably signed some long term deal with a supplier who only has to abide by some kind of SLA. Still, surprising. /shrug


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ChrisFu said:


> Hmm well hence my confusion, that doesnt jibe with what Fracture was saying about having them on his B8 already.
> 
> I think what you posted are new for the A3/S3, no?


No, you're correct. I suspect he also knows he's not talking about the same wheels but posted simply because he wanted to make a point. I think it's only recently been realized that the A3 and A4 share a wheel, and it's not one of the 19" options- it's the 18" "RS-design" ten-spoke wheel. I think you're correct in guessing that his complaint is about the A4 "rotor" wheel.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Why are some wheels called exclusive RS design? I don't quite understand...like why are they exclusive?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

VWNCC said:


> Why are some wheels called exclusive RS design? I don't quite understand...like why are they exclusive?


'cause Audi says so. :laugh:

That's truly the best explanation I can find. They're available on the base A3 and base A4, so they're obviously not exclusive.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> 'cause Audi says so. :laugh:
> 
> That's truly the best explanation I can find. They're available on the base A3 and base A4, so they're obviously not exclusive.


Like, I can understand the Canadian Titanium version being exclusive as most countries don't offer it and it is also exclusive to the S-line.......but the standard one................nice explanation....


----------



## MBlover (Sep 26, 2010)

I drove a 2.0T quattro yesterday and to echo the sentiment of the original post, nothing that I had to have. It's a nice car kind of bimodal in it's personality not seemless sport luxury like my B5 A4. Not being in stick kills it. Not really down with the 6 spd dsg. I would buy one if I got a good discount on it. the base audio system was nice.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Dan Halen said:


> I'm considering an import of several sets of EU tail lamps and vents. :laugh:


This isn't necessarily the best place for it, but since I'd already mentioned it here, I'm going to post it here for archival purposes. 

I suspect the European air vents are *8V0 820 901A*. I'll pull one out of my car when I get it to confirm.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Audi-A3-S3-8...480108671?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item3a8d61ee7f

Keywords: European fan air vents, group buy

The tail lamps appear to be the following:

*8V5 945 093A*- Left Inner
*8V5 945 094A*- Right Inner*8V5 945 095A*- Left Outer
*8V5 945 096A*- Right Outer

This should be the European amber turn signal tail lamp set.

Keywords: European, tail lamps, taillamps, amber rear turn signals


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> This isn't necessarily the best place for it, but since I'd already mentioned it here, I'm going to post it here for archival purposes.
> 
> I suspect the European air vents are *8V0 820 901A*. I'll pull one out of my car when I get it to confirm.
> 
> ...


Time to create a sticky with this info?


----------

